# Amazon voted #1 retailer in the UK - Special Offer TODAY ONLY



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

British consumers have voted Amazon the No.1 retailer and as a thank you, *for today only*, Amazon UK are offering £10 off any order over £50. (Sadly Kindle books, amongst other things, are not included in the offer).

Details here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But . . . . weren't you wanting a PW3, Linda?  Are they eligible?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But . . . . weren't you wanting a PW3, Linda? Are they eligible?


I've been trying not to be tempted by any special offers for the PW3 because despite it having features not yet on the Voyage, I kind of see it as a step backwards for me.

I'm holding out for the next version of the Voyage which I'm hoping might be coming before Christmas - Mr Bezos and the Almighty Zon willing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I expect your patience will be rewarded.   

(Not that I know the mind of Bezos, of course.  )


----------

